# Looking for a Long Phillips Screw driver?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, anybody. Can you help me out here please? I have been searching for a long 0 Phillips screw driver. When I say long I mean about 7 inches. It is for removing the body shells from the chassis of USA trains diesel locomotives.
I have tried Google UK and USA before anybody jumps on me......

I don't need a set, I have plenty of other drivers, but not this sucker.
Rod


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Rod, 

I have a long screw driver I purchased to access the body shell retaing screws as you noted, its offered by Whia #261 / PH 0x100. 

Michael


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think a major hardware store or auto parts place. I got mine at Granger's.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/sc...-98o?xi=xi
I think mine is about 10" long.

Don


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod, I don't know where you're located but stanley tools makes one. I bought mine at K-Mart $0.99 The blade isn't 7 inches but it is long enough to open the USA locos. 

Terry


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Rod, 

Also try any electrical supply house. Not sure where you are located, but around here there is Stuart Irby, Mayer Electric, Graybar, and Key Electric. These are all 'chain' types with multiple locations. Also you might try Motion Industries. 

Bob C.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for info so far guys. I'm located in England. But, will be Stateside end of May early June. 

Rod


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 20 Mar 2012 01:17 PM 
Thanks for info so far guys. I'm located in England. But, will be Stateside end of May early June. 

Rod 


Sorry to derail Rod. Will you be here for the BTS this year?









Now back on track Rod.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Any store that sells electronic parts and also auto parts stores should carry Mr. Phillips screw drivers with longer shanks. They are a common tool for do it your selfers... 

John


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ron,

'Amazon.co.uk' have a series of them, including some extra long ones


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary. We are going with the family, son, DIL and grand kids plus assorted American cousins to Florida (Orlando) this time.
Hopefully we will be in California next year for the Fairplex show. The gang from the the BTS seem to all get there these days.
Hope you guys are well ?
Rod


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm the egg in the bunch here!!!!! LOL 

I took the screw driver of choice needed to remove the long hood on a 70Mac and "cut it in 1/2" - soldered a brass tube and added the tip and soldered that - cleaned up the solder and have a very nice, long screwdriver that fits and works quite well thank you - a different solution !!! I had lots of 'em too. 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been searching for a long 0 Phillips screw driver 
Rod, 
As noted above, they are commonly used by electrical repair shops to get at all those deeply hidden screws in kettles, answering machines, etc. 

I have one with a hex head that fits my cordless screwdriver. I got it at the local hardware store.


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, 

I second the recommendation of the Wiha brand screwdrivers. The 261 series drivers have an excellent profile and I even found them on Amazon. Be sure to check the screw size. The recessed body screws on my USAT GP30 and 44-ton switchers are #1 phillips. A phillips profile has a fairly blunt point and my Wiha #0 bottoms out on most USAT screws without fully engaging the splines. This makes it easy to strip screw heads. They are also very good at holding a magnetic charge if you have access to a magnetizer/demagnetizer. Makes getting the screws out of the deep recesses very easy as well as reinstalling them later. 

-Scott


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok the next obvious question is, "are the screws that hold USAT body shells in place Phillips #0 or #1 ? " The shank size also plays a part here. On the various sites you have all mentioned, there seems to be more long #1 about, than #0 .


All you information has been gratefully accepted, thank you.
Rod


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine is a #1


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod.... At this time, there will not be a Fall Fairplex Show.... There's talk of another location but nothing's firm.....

Here's a screwdriver set that works very well for the USA locmotives... Both slotted and Phillips $4.99 at Harbor Freight... I'll ship it to you if you'd like...

Online link... 6 Piece Screw Driver Set $4.99


----------

